# The BET is on!!!



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Let's see who is close to the date when the geese come in! The ducks have come in and are looking good. Now I say that the geese will be here the middle of next week Tues., Wed. what does everyone think? Post pictures of geese that you've gotten.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I've seen some in the church farm two days ago. Right at dark.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Shoot, I have them fly past my house about every day! I think most have been locals, but the other day I had approx 150-200 birds fly over. The most I have ever seen at once.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

From what I have seen the last two days I would say they are in in Northern Utah.


----------



## hensonly (Dec 8, 2009)

captain said:


> From what I have seen the last two days I would say they are in in Northern Utah.


Good call--got out for a quick hunt yesterday


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have around 300 geese roosting by my house and flying over my house. we have killed 3 geese this year.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

captain said:


> From what I have seen the last two days I would say they are in in Northern Utah.


I have to agree with this statement. After the big migration i saw on saturday, i have seen lots of geese around. I also have started seeing snows flying with canadians.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice bands!


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

hensonly...any band info available. Interested on where the blue tarsal came from.
Jealous doesn't begin to describe how I am feeling. That is one of my trophies

Very cool
Brettb


----------



## hensonly (Dec 8, 2009)

The info off the website said banded as an adult on 7/2/04 in Alberta. Hope everyone is gettin into em.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

Very cool bonus band!! I haven't seen many migratory bands most goose bands are local birds. The goose band is still eluding me. I've harvested 5 duck bands but no geese.


----------



## hensonly (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys--I've been lucky enough to harvest several goose bands--all but 3 others have been from the local birds around SLC --so this bird with the tarsus band was a great surprise--it's just a luck thing when it comes down to it   Good luck to all


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Hensonly,
AWESOME tarsus band, I am way jealous!


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Those bands are awesome!!!! That is my goal this year, and I hope to get out soon. I haven't had much luck with them, Maybe I need a lucky potion!!!!


----------

